# Did CDC and FDA Fail the Public in Lung Scare? (Full Interview)



## Hooked (10/9/19)

https://regulatorwatch.com/brent_st...id-cdc-and-fda-fail-the-public-in-lung-scare/

*[Go to above link for the TV interview.]*

10 Sept. 2019 

[...]

"In this edition of RegWatch Dr. Siegel evaluates FDA, CDC and non-profit health groups’ lack of clarity regarding the nature of the emergency; an emergency which should have first, and only, been described as a product tampering or tainted product crisis. Instead, health officials warned the public to stop using e-cigarettes; maligning traditional nicotine-vaping and obscuring the truth.

What caused these illnesses? And, why does it appear the CDC is doing everything in its power to protect the illicit THC-vape trade while deflecting blame onto the legal, retail vaping industry?

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------

